# Christening



## Kipper (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I was asked to shoot a christening the other week, I received some beer tokens for it so I feel justified in putting it in the pro's section. 

Comments/constructive criticisms welcome.

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 My youngest boy, it was a long day and he was tired...


----------



## Timothy (May 8, 2010)

i think the high iso killed it a bit, and not all are the nicest poses

though the comp in 2 and 5 i quite like, if you could have a tripod or monopod would have helped you lower the iso and still get some sharp images


----------



## Kipper (May 9, 2010)

Indeed I had to use a high iso to get a reasonable shutter, the tripod/monopod wasn't an option as the whole service was over in approx 3 mins. The photos that I posted aren't posed, they were just as they happened (apart from the last couple), but if you have tips on better poses I am delighted to take them on board.

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Araxx (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry, but these are only snapshots...
Use an external flash, set the focus exactly, choose better subjects, aso...

Are you really a working photograph? Doesn't look like this to me...


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 3, 2010)

Not a fan.

The higher ISO is hurting the images.  

1- While I'm sure the priest is a good guy, I'd prefer seeing the kid's face.  Zooming in closer here would of helped the composition as there are alot of distractions and useless things in the image.  Getting the priest on the upper third of the frame and the baby in the lower third would of helped.    While the side of the baby's head looks somewhat sharp, the main thing my eye falls on is the priest and he isn't sharp.

2- I could see this image's composition in #1.  Again, the higher ISO and noise makes the image blah.  The angle makes the baby look a bit flat.  While I know you have such a short time, even just holding the camera higher up to get more of a top view would help the composition.  We sometimes have to try the hail mary to get the shot.

3- Cute, not liking the shadows in the back of some of the people.  Was this from your flash?  Seems that they were looking at someone else.

5- Now this is a nicely composed shot.  Nicely thought out, but again, higher ISO kills the image

7- Seems that you popped up the flash to help with the ISO.  While the flash definately helped with the exposure and sharpness of the image, the popup makes some odd reflections on the baby.  

This is a prime example of why it is so important to have higher end equipement when doing things inside churches.  Entry level cameras and kit lenses really do NOT cut it if you want quality images.  This post should be moved to the beginner section as an example of what can happen when you aren't prepared and are asked by a friend to shoot something.

Cameras that net a clean ISO at 800+ are a must.  f/2.8 zooms and f/1.4 or f/1.8 primes are so essential as in a church, flash is often not allowed.  Private smaller ceremonies might allow it, but then you need to get that strobe setup ahead of time and off camera.


----------

